# Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)



## Hatuja (30. Januar 2011)

*Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Hallo eXtremler,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook, da mein Netbook nun doch nicht mehr so will wie ich. (Nach dem ich habs fallen lassen )

Ich habe mich schon dumm und dämlich gesucht nach einem passendem Modell, habe bisher aber keines gefunden, dass passt.
Leistungsansprüche habe ich keine hohen. Da ich mit dem Gerät nicht spiele, reicht auch eine Intel- Onboard GMA... oder sowas.
Die CPU sollte schon ein wenig potenter sein, als ein Atom der ersten Generation, aber muss auch kein High-End sein.

Also meine Kriterien, die erfüllt sein MÜSSEN wären:
- 13.3 Zoll. (Auf keinen Fall größer, 12.1 Zoll würde aber auch gehen.)
- Nicht spiegelndes Display! (Das geht gar nicht!)
- Hohe Auflösung, am liebsten 1440x900. (1280x800 wäre auch noch ok, 1366x768 ist ein NoGo!)

Und das ganze für um die 800€. Bis 1000€ würde aber grad noch so passen.

13.3 Zoll Geräte findet man ja.
Ab und an auch noch entspiegelte.
Die haben dann aber alle eine 1366x768er Auflösung.

Bei den Business Geräten, habe ich zwar meine Kriterien erfüllt, sind dann aber zu viel des Guten. Mit absoluter HighEnd Hardware, die ich nicht brauche kosten die meist über 2000€.

Hätte da noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Ahab (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Hier ist eine kleine Auswahl:

Suchergebnisse - Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de

Es ist das reinste Jammertal.  Geräte mit mattem Display, in 13" UND 1440x1050 gibts irgendwie gar keine. Du wirst auf jeden Fall Kompromisse eingehen müssen. In 13" sind scheinbar alle Geräte in 1366x768. Da bleibt eigentlich nur 12".

Wenn du dich mit glänzendem Display und 1366x768 abfinden kannst wird die Auswahl gleich sehr viel größer, aber das wirst du sicher schon selbst herausgefunden haben.  

Ich mache gerade etwas ähnliches durch - und ich muss konstatieren, dass das 13" Segment sehr dünn besetzt ist, wenn man nach günstigen Geräten sucht... Dabei habe ich beim Display nicht mal hohe Ansprüche.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum 1280x800 geht, aber 1366x768 nicht ^^ die 32 Pixel in der Höhe machen doch keinen großen Unterschied, oder ^^  


O.k, aber in 1440 finde ich kein einziges unter 1200€, und ab 1200€ gibt es nur MacBooks. 


Unter 1000€ finde ich ein paar mit 1280x800, aber scheinbar alles schon ausgelaufene Modelle, die es nur als Restposten gibt, zB 

Toshiba Satellite U500-1CN (PSU8CE-01E01CNH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Toshiba Satellite Pro U400-13D (PSU45E-007001GR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sony Vaio VGN-C1S/W silber/weiß | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder ein Macbook Apple MacBook, 13.3", Core 2 Duo P8600 2.40GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, weiß (MC516*/A) (Mid 2010) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


In 12 Zoll mit 1200x800: HP Touchsmart tm2-2100eg (XD819EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Acer TravelMate 6293-874G50N, Windows 7 Professional (LX.TQP03.302) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hatuja (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Die MacBooks hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber die Displays sind ja auch spiegelnd.

Ich hab bei der Arbeit viel mit Notebooks zu tun und da auch leider immer öfter mit der 1366ern und daher weiß ich genau, dass ich sie nicht will.

Erstens finde ich dies 16:9 furchtbar und zweitens fehlt unten immer was. Bei der 1280x800 er Auflösung schließen die Dialoge immer unten Bündig ab (da ich die Taskleiste ausblende). Bei 1366x768 sind dann die OK, Abbruch,... -Buttons immer verschwunden.

Die 1280x800 sind mir eigentlich auch zu klein aber mit ausgeblendetes Taskleiste ginge das noch.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

sonst thinkpad t4xx serie. die sind zwar 14 zoll, aber da hast du ne höhere auflösung. entspiegeltes display und die gibts schon ab 800, aber die sind meist noch nicht so gut ausgestattet.


----------



## Hatuja (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Hm jane, größer als 13.3 soll es auf keinen Fall werden... Man, man, man, ist das ein Mist, einfach nur ein brauchbares und portables Notebook zu finden.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

die zwei cm sind echt zu vernachlässigen...
das ist n maginaler unterschied


----------



## Hatuja (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Doch, den Unterschied merkt man... leider. Nicht nur in der Diagonale, auch in der Dicke und im Gewicht.
Außerdem, wo will man dann die Grenze ziehen. Die paar cm von 13 auf 14 Zoll und dann nur die paar cm von 14 auf 15 Zoll und von 15 auf 17 ist auch nicht viel und von 17 auf 18 auch nicht.... Und dann kann man ja auch gleich ein 22 Zoll nehmen, denn soviel größer als 21 und 20 sind es dann auch nicht!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Normalerweise sind 14er nicht oder kaum schwerer als 13er, aber speziell das thinkpad T400 ist fast schon schwerer als manch ein 15,6er  


Haste mal bei dell geschaut, ob man da was mattes zusammenstellen kann?


----------



## Hatuja (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind 14er nicht oder kaum schwerer als 13er, aber speziell das thinkpad T400 ist fast schon schwerer als manch ein 15,6er
> 
> 
> Haste mal bei dell geschaut, ob man da was mattes zusammenstellen kann?



Ja, Dell hab ich auch schon durchgeschaut, aber da bekomme ich so was nur als richtige Businesslösung und dann kosten das gleich ab 1500 aufwärts!


----------



## Hatuja (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Ich hab nochmal weitergesucht und bin auf das Acer TravelMate 6293-874G50N gestoßen.
Product Model

Gut, es hat jetzt keine CPU der Aktuellen i Serie, aber sonnst würde es passen.
Was meint ihr? Was haltet ihr von Acer?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

naja...die cpu ist nicht grad bombe...dafür dass das teil 1000 ocken kostet, hat es nicht grad die burner konfig.
dafür ist schon ein x201 drinne.
der p8700 ist unterhalb des i3 350m, der in vielen notebooks im bereich von 500 euro ist. sogar bei acer.
das hier ist, wie ich finde überhaupt kein schnäppchen.
guck mal nach den neuen travelmate timeline x.
für 1000 euro bekomsmt du da besseres


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Wenn man so unbedingt 1200x800 oder 1440x900 will, bleibt halt keine andere Wahl. Selbst wenn man auf das matte Display verzichtet, findet man an sich nix unter 1200-1300€ in maximal 13,3 Zoll. Würde man da flexibiler sein bei der Auflösung, wäre das alles kein Problem.


----------



## Hatuja (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Hm, ja, gut, dann erstmal vielen Dank. 
So wirklich überzeugt bin ich von dem Acer auch nicht, denn wie BlackMaster schon sagte, für 1000€ nicht gerade die Super Config...
Ich denke, da werde ich noch eine Weile Geld zurücklegen, und dann was besseres kaufen. Denn so ab 1300€ bekommt man dann schon was, auch wenn es bitter ist.


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Ja, Dell hab ich auch schon durchgeschaut, aber da bekomme ich so was nur als richtige Businesslösung und dann kosten das gleich ab 1500 aufwärts!


 
Halt!

Dell Vostro 3300

Mattes 13,3 Zoll (34cm) Display, 1366 x 768 (leider die "böse" Auflösung)
Celeron P4600 bis Core i5-560M
Zwei RAM Steckplätze
GeForce 310M konfigurierbar
DVD Laufwerk

Leider ist das Gerät Delluntypisch kaum konfigurierbar, der i5-560M kann etwa nur mit 6GiB RAM kombiniert werden, was mit Dualchannel aber freilich nicht ganz das Wahre ist...

Eventuell hilft der Telefonsupport

Achtung: die Preise sind *zzgl. MwSt.* und Versand


----------



## Hatuja (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Hm, ja das Vostro hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, aber es hat ja eben die 1366er Auflösung.
Und ist denn "reflexionsarm" = nicht spiegelnd? Oder ist das so wie bei den Sony- Geräten, die nur nicht ganz so "vollverspiegelt" sind?


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Das Vostro hat schon ein echtes Mattes Display

Allerdings soll es mit nur knapp 180cd/m² sehr dunkel sein


----------



## Sturmi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Tja wenn du auf 14" hochgehen würdest hätte ich hier sogar ein 1600x900 mit mattem Display für 790  
Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > ProBooks > HP ProBook 6450b (WD776EA) bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Hatuja (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Tja wenn du auf 14" hochgehen würdest hätte ich hier sogar ein 1600x900 mit mattem Display für 790
> Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > ProBooks > HP ProBook 6450b (WD776EA) bei notebooksbilliger.de



Nein, 13.3 ist das absolute Maximum.
Ich habe mir ein paar Geräte mal live angeschaut und würde sogar fast lieber ein 12.1er nehmen, aber da ist die Auswahl ja auch nicht besser.


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*



> Ich habe mir ein paar Geräte mal live angeschaut und würde sogar fast lieber ein 12.1er nehmen, aber da ist die Auswahl ja auch nicht besser.



Eigentlich schon...

Wie wärs mit dem hier?
HP 2540p i5540M/2GB/250GB/W7 - IhreIT ...denn Ihre Zufriedenheit ist unser Ziel!
Und nein, ich kenne den Shop nicht

Ansonsten gibts noch einige weitere Möglichkeiten aber nicht unbedingt in dem Preisbereich


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

der hp ist voll gut, aber ich hab die erfahrung gemacht bzw mitbekommen, dass die lüfter von den hps eher suboptimal sind. oder oft. und die akkus isnd nicht soooo gut. angeben sind oft 10h aber im endeffekt halten die 5-6 std office.


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Test HP EliteBook 2540p Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Demnach läuft es im Idle fast 8 Stunden, besonders laut soll es auch nicht sein

Die Verarbeitung ist auch auf Spitzenniveau und als eines von nur wenigen Geräten in der Größenklasse hat es ein DVD Laufwerk


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

ja klar. sagte ja nicht, dass die probooks schlecht sind,aber oft liest man in foren, dass die leute probleme mit hp lüftern und akkus haben.
mein kumepl hat einen touchsmart, und der akku sollte 10 h halten. selbst mit ssd kommt er nur auf 5-6 stunden office.
ich hab ne angabe beim edge13 mit 7 h und komme auf 5-6 h office. manchmal sogar 7.


----------



## Superwip (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook (13.3", Antiglare, hohe Auflösung, 1000€ max)*

Die Zeitangaben der Hersteller im Bezug auf Akkulaufzeiten sind sowieso immer irgendwas, 5-6 Stunden sollten auch ausreichen oder?


----------

